# 2001 ford ranger thermostat repair



## bshott (Jan 15, 2010)

i was told by a person, that the thermostat is located at the bottom hose, is this correct?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Nope,... T-Stats are located in the T-Stat Housing, on the motor end of the Top radiator hose...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Errr, with all due respect "Bondo", there are many T-stats which are located at the block where the bottom radiator hose connects on some of today's vehicles. I don't know about the '01 Ranger, but do know about the '03-'05 T-Blazer with the I-6 engine. You even have to remove the alternator to change the T-stat. David


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is the link I pulled the picture from. It explains the complete procedure. This is for a *4.0L OHV V6* if that is what you have.

http://www.ford-forums.com/ford-explorer/10937-how-replace-thermostat-4-0l-ohv-v6.html


----------

